# December 2007 Special - 5 DVDs and 5 Magazines



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, you read it correct. As per the page number 114 of the november 07 issue gives a hint that Digit would have 5 issues and 5 DVDs in the December 07 issue. Lets see what Digit has to offer.

Your comments please...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

the five mags are the PDF i  think


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 1, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> the five mags are the PDF i  think



maybe...but 5 DVDs...could be real...I think


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 1, 2007)

Lets see whats there ....


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

Whats the cost? 500 rupees???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Whats the cost? 500 rupees???



At this price nobody will buy the magazine. 

I think the cost will be same i.e Rs 200


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> maybe...but 5 DVDs...could be real...I think



we now get moserbaer DVDs for 15Rs each.so its possible as they will be getting those for below Rs 10   


But if they plague the disks with Linux distros then its no fun

1 mag will be the digit issue,2nd will be fast track and rest all will be like introduction mags about some topics like which was given by digit some months back about topics like laptops ,antivirus.

this is what i think


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 1, 2007)

5 DVDs at Rs 200 is very possible. And don't forget the special issues carries 2 to 3 times more ads. The advertising rates could also be higher in special issues. But 5 mag is not possible. It has got to be PDFs, or some mini booklet type magazines.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

5 dvds!!!  ::stunned::


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

5 mags..?? finally... glory
btw throw those dvds in dustbin


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2007)

i remember those days when i was crazy abt havin even 1 dvd free with Digit.
Now it more or less doesnt matter for me.


----------



## alsiladka (Nov 1, 2007)

Man, what are they gonna fill in the 5 dvds? All the distros???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

After long time i may buy digit book afterall,in december.
I will see the content and will buy.
If the stuff with waste materials,then again no digit for me.
Its been very long i bought it.
Lets see,..
But as of now,very promising!indeed.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

Last time , if I remember correctly .. they had given "Terminator 2" DVD .. lets see how many movies digit gives out


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ waitin for Moore than 2000++ bolly wallz


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2007)

jab bhi dekho tere ko bolly wallz chahiye rehte hai.


koi problm nehi kyuki mujhe bhi chahiye


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

5 DVDS mein se 3 blank hogi.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Last time , if I remember correctly .. they had given "Terminator 2" DVD .. lets see how many movies digit gives out


I think it was "DON"


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 5 DVDS mein se 3 blank hogi.



If its DL DVD then blank bhi chalega


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh hum
Only 5 DVD's 
What if all are not working?????????


----------



## satyamy (Nov 1, 2007)

What will be the Price ??
As I think
may be it will be Rs. 225 or Rs. 250


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 1, 2007)

The price would be Rs.200/- and not more than that


----------



## bikdel (Nov 1, 2007)

i want loads of games demos... Crysis would be welcome and many others...

and loads of softwares...

and distros...

hehe..

ryt now im on dial up  thats why..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> i want loads of games demos... Crysis would be welcome and many others...
> 
> and loads of softwares...
> 
> ...


once again they will give black & white english movies of baba aadaam's time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2007)

We will get 5 slim booklets i think in a super slim mag slimmer than our dvd case.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 2, 2007)

> the five mags are the PDF i think



No they're not.



> Man, what are they gonna fill in the 5 dvds? All the distros???



Nope



> 5 DVDS mein se 3 blank hogi.



Blanks are more expensive, so no, they'll all have content




> What if all are not working?????????



What's with the stupid comments?




> Crysis would be welcome and many others...



You will get Crysis


Let's refrain from stupid comments because others might think that you actually know something when you obviously don't.

There are 5 Digit magazines and 5 dual-layer DVDs filled to the brim with content. Enjoy.




Raaabo


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ What bout the price? 500???


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes at 200 bucks they'll give 5 DVD's full of crappy software, ancient movies and stupid music from idiotic artists about whom nobody has heard before (and never will). Plus there will be a fast track book. And if some space is left in that large square package the size of Egypt they'll put the wafer thin magazine for which we paid the money in the first place. Boy i just can't wait for December to come


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2007)

waiting for it ...............................


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 2, 2007)

krazyfrog banned. Who else? come on now, don't be shy!



Raaabo


----------



## Ecko (Nov 2, 2007)

Are yaar trails honge games ke..........
Gatiya se software honge jinke prices doube karke likhe honge........
Advertisements ko nayi jagah mil jayegi............

Magazine to wasi hi aani hai to just read the mag why care abt free stuff


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Raaabo can you tell us the price of the mag?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel that out of 5 DVDs one will be of Movie, One for a Full Linux Disto or may be two DVDs. Then some games [Crysis is already confirmed] may be AoEIII Asian Dynasty etc. Some more software thing.

ps: Plz dont include old Movies they took up space for nothingg and I really doubt if anyone actually watch or enjoy them.

A more of Linux oriented issue and content will be very much appriciated.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Need for Speed Pro Street Demo. and please dont give any black and white movie.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 2, 2007)

Well to be frank Digit specials have been in general underwhelming.
But its ridiculous to start attacking even before the issue is out. Lets hope for that best. I am definitely looking forward to trying Crysis on my lappy.

Hopefully the mag content would also be good (and Zero1 award would be featured less prominently this time around).


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 2, 2007)

As far as i know the price is regular special issue price (Rs 200), but don't quote me on it 

5 DVDs of content, and not counting any movie DVD. so that's over 40 GB of pure content. 

Raaabo


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Is krazyfrog really banned or if just changed his signature above the avatar?


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ ya cool
really he's banned and i think new name KRAZY ???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

5 Dual Layer DVD 

I thought digit is giving single layer.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

This is not a matter...their ads are only.i have stopped buying because of thier irritating ads.hope its low on dec issue.

I feel sad for krazy,i think he could have been warned!not banned...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

5 DVD Issue and just Rs. 200 ? damn I need to BOOK it before it gets sold out haha


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

lol.. I dont think they can make any profit out of it..


----------



## alsiladka (Nov 2, 2007)

5 Dual Layer DVD's!! This one is gonna be a must buy!!! Awesome. Crysis and i expect others games too, its gonna be a loot.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 2, 2007)

5 DL DVDs? Wow! I have already booked 2 copies at my regular stands


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 2, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> ^^ +1


+2
Please unban him


----------



## QuaZ (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG .. That's great.. I just registered for a 6 month Digit subscription.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

wwoohaaa,
5 dual layer dvds.
crysis!!
mann this is awesome
digit zindabad


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks somewht real now.
5 DL DVD for Rs.200 is a steal seriously.
Waiting for the issue.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Subscribers will get 2 out of 5 DVDs. As I have not got DON DVD in last special edition. I came to know in next month, so have not complained. Once I have complained for a damaged cd. They have not replaced. 



			
				rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> 5 DL DVDs? Wow! I have already booked 2 copies at my regular stands



What will u do with two copies? Do u think they will give Blank DVD?


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 2, 2007)

wowoowowowowowowoow
now me i goin to buy digit after 2 years


----------



## Garbage (Nov 2, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> 5 DL DVDs? Wow! I have already booked 2 copies at my regular stands





			
				debiprasad_sahoo said:
			
		

> What will u do with two copies? Do u think they will give Blank DVD?


I think, he will send one copy for me!!! 

BTW, Next month's Digit is going to ROCK !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

is crysis full version or demo???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

^Demo

How can they give full version for Just Rs 200.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2007)

Offcourse demo.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 2, 2007)

debiprasad_sahoo said:
			
		

> Subscribers will get 2 out of 5 DVDs. As I have not got DON DVD in last special edition. I came to know in next month, so have not complained. Once I have complained for a damaged cd. They have not replaced.


 I am a subscriber and i got the DON Dvd.

I dont care much about DVD content as i usually download all the softwares i need. 
I am more interested to know what the magazine contents are.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 2, 2007)

( 5 dvds )
I don't know what they will give but I know what I don't want them to give.,

1) No Ads
2) No overrated Khan movies
3) No free mp3s which nobody listens
4) No space filling useless videos
5) No Halo/Half-Life story episodes

(..and strangely somehow, I feel that is exactly what they're gonna give..)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 2, 2007)

No Ads...You surely dont want the magazine to cost 1000 bucks


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 2, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> 1) No Ads


 I dont agree with this point.
Is is impossible to deliver the issue with 5 magazines and 5 dvds at your door stop for 200 Rs. Rest all i agree with you.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 2, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> This is not a matter...their ads are only.i have stopped buying because of thier irritating ads.hope its low on dec issue.
> 
> I feel sad for krazy,i think he could have been warned!not banned...



I'd appreciate you not telling me how to admin this forum, thank you. The same applies for those who want to add +1s and +2s to such posts.

Raaabo


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope there will be 1 full game...


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Oke not much ads..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 2, 2007)

debiprasad_sahoo said:
			
		

> What will u do with two copies? Do u think they will give Blank DVD?



I was not serious when I said that they would give Blank DVDs. I was just kidding.  

Two copies, one for me and one for my nephew. I buy all special issues for them


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 2, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate you not telling me how to admin this forum, thank you. The same applies for those who want to add +1s and +2s to such posts.
> 
> Raaabo


okay as you wish.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 2, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate you not telling me how to admin this forum, thank you. The same applies for those who want to add +1s and +2s to such posts.
> 
> Raaabo


+1 for your post.hehe


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 3, 2007)

now this is generating much interest...
but let me get my hands on the nov issue....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope that apart from the 5 Digit Magazines and 5 DVDs, there would be a Fast Track also and the DVDs are in proper cases also


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 5 DVDS mein se 3 blank hogi.



 yoh 3 bhi linux ka distros hoga.. windows use karne whalonko koi matlab nahi..


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

Let's start a contest. Whoever correctly guesses the contents of the 5 DVDs or come the closest will get ....<enter big prize here> !!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 3, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Let's start a contest. Whoever correctly guesses the contents of the 5 DVDs or come the closest will get ....<enter big prize here> !!



I am ready of you sponsor the same


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 3, 2007)

Does digit give KRRISH or Transformers movie?


----------



## azzu (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ he he he 
they cant bro not now 
may be in future


----------



## nvidia (Nov 3, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Let's start a contest. Whoever correctly guesses the contents of the 5 DVDs or come the closest will get ....<enter big prize here> !!



Let the big prize is an XFX 8800 Ultra Gfx card!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

may be they bundle Ubuntu 7.10 DVD and some other distro like sabayon on DVD 
movie-jab we met


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Let the big prize is an XFX 8800 Ultra Gfx card!


 also a 600W antec psu


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 3, 2007)

5DVDs? Two hard to believe


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> may be they bundle Ubuntu 7.10 DVD and some other distro like sabayon on DVD
> movie-jab we met



Raaabo said no Linux and movie. "40GB of pure content" according to him. Now what is pure content?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ May be 4-5 full games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Raaabo said no Linux and movie. "40GB of pure content" according to him. Now what is pure content?



softwares,games demos.as we all know many demos exceed 1 GB.
and the rest  i dont know.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 4, 2007)

5 Digit magazines + 5 DL DVD would cost Rs.1000/- if you do not want the ads in the magazines. Its the ad support that helps digit give us all the goodies for Rs.200/-. I believe that half of the money goes to the distributors as well as in transport too. So lets hope for the best


----------



## narangz (Nov 4, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate you not telling me how to admin this forum, thank you. The same applies for those who want to add +1s and +2s to such posts.
> 
> Raaabo



Hi!

Sir, I understand that a publication cannot survive without ads. But I feel the content quality has decreased. I think there is too much stress on future, and seems like a tabloid. I loved your mag, but now i must say that your nearest competitor provides better content. I dont know how to tell you exactly but it takes max 30 mins to go through the mag whereas the competitor has more interesting contents hence i enjoy reading it. I read your mag since those vogel days. But now the sheen is lost for me atleast. Sorry if I wrote something wrong.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 4, 2007)

ever since i got a triband ul 256 i am not much serious about getting mags. I download most of my own software now. But this one looks interesting. May buy it. Why are tempers high here by the way? I see sparks flying.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> ever since i got a triband ul 256 i am not much serious about getting mags. I download most of my own software now. But this one looks interesting. May buy it. Why are tempers high here by the way? I see sparks flying.


I have not missed the single issue of Digit since oct 2005.So i will definitely buy it.Oops i havent bought this month's issue.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 5, 2007)

5 DL DVD's 
I will buy it only if it's cost 200-250(Preferably 200)not more than that


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 5, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Raaabo said no Linux and movie. "40GB of pure content" according to him. Now what is pure content?



I never said no Linux, I said the 5 DVDs do NOT include any movie DVDs that may (or may not) be added into the package.

There will obviously be one or two linux distros, but they will not eat into any major space on the DVDs.

Raaabo



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Sir, I understand that a publication cannot survive without ads. But I feel the content quality has decreased. I think there is too much stress on future, and seems like a tabloid. I loved your mag, but now i must say that your nearest competitor provides better content. I dont know how to tell you exactly but it takes max 30 mins to go through the mag whereas the competitor has more interesting contents hence i enjoy reading it. I read your mag since those vogel days. But now the sheen is lost for me atleast. Sorry if I wrote something wrong.



Excellent, glad to see an old reader. Please go through the magazine and email me your thoughts, I'd love to get some proper well thought-out feedback.

My mail ID is raaabo at gmail dot com.

If possible, I would love if people would take the time to criticise each article so we can quantise what you feel needs to be changed. Also remember to please tell us when you _like_ an article, so we know what we're doing right as well 

Raaabo


----------



## utsav (Nov 5, 2007)

^^Hello ,if u say that we will get 40GB of content so r u giving 5DL DVDs  is it?

means i have to buy a new HDD to install those


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^Hello ,if u say that we will get 40GB of content so r u giving 5DL DVDs  is it?



No, they are giving five floppies.


----------



## utsav (Nov 5, 2007)

^^i just got to know that.then it will be more value for money.

Floppies Rs 15*5=75Rs
DVDs     Rs 12*5=60Rs



i was just asking that r they giving Dual layer DVDs or single layer DVDs


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2007)

Dual Layer


----------



## narangz (Nov 5, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Excellent, glad to see an old reader. Please go through the magazine and email me your thoughts, I'd love to get some proper well thought-out feedback.
> 
> My mail ID is raaabo at gmail dot com.
> 
> ...



Thank you for replying, Sir! I'll write to you after I lay my hands on this month's magazine. 
Thanks!


----------



## sodhi.bhupinder (Nov 5, 2007)

If someone reads these posts before posting contents on coming DVDs,then i wanna suggest that please do involve lots of business tools or utilities which help IT professionals like me.
Digit is d only magazine which i read in my office library... .


----------



## ilugd (Nov 5, 2007)

hmmm.. after a long time, i can't wait for the month to end.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 5, 2007)

basic funda is give content that people like.. i guess u know that very well raaboo and fatbeing ..!!!!

or give new content that will amaze all readers and they should like it !!!
its all your job how to do it....

its hard to satisfy every reader
lets see how these 5 mags will do !! this should satisfy all categories of readers  
waiting for it..!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> basic funda is give content that people like.. i guess u know that very well raaboo and fatbeing ..!!!!
> 
> or give new content that will amaze all readers and they should like it !!!
> its all your job how to do it....
> ...


Yes its hard to satisfy every reader.Thats why they should maintain a balance b/w their contents.


----------



## utsav (Nov 5, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> hmmm.. after a long time, i can't wait for the month to end.


  i have made a software .i got inspired by download accelerators.

my software name is time accelerator plus it will help u to reach a desired date very fast .its available for download for a minimal cost of 65 billion $ onlyyyyyyyyy.

P.S borrow some money from Mukesh uncle is required.


by the way check this post.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=652551&postcount=41

for me november edition is also special


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 5, 2007)

Raaabo,

Can we atleast have some kind of a hint so that we can keep guessing about the mega december issue, please


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> Thank you for replying, Sir! I'll write to you after I lay my hands on this month's magazine.
> Thanks!



cool... 
i will be also joining you... 
because i feel the same way as you felt in your previous post... 
I am loyal reader of Digit.. so we should help Digit by giving our feedbacks.. (in one way Digit is the guru of my IT knowledge)


----------



## Indyan (Nov 6, 2007)

I am also an old digit reader. I actually think over the last 12 months or so the quality of articles in Digit have improved. The dvd content also is generally pretty decent. It's the fast track that I find worthless. but, I dont think it is meant for people like me. Its mainly for novices.

Umm.. are we getting NFS ProStreet demo?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 6, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I actually think over the last 12 months or so the quality of articles in Digit have improved. The dvd content also is generally pretty decent.



Even I think that the contents have improved over the past few months. Maybe Digit Team should have some programming topics covered in Fast Track...


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ I feel the same. Digit has definitely improved. Presently, Digit is the best tech mag compared to others, both in terms of mag and DVD contents.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 7, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Even I think that the contents have improved over the past few months. Maybe Digit Team should have some programming topics covered in Fast Track...


Yeah I agree. I would like to see it covering atleast the basic of some programming languages or even complex application software like Flash, 3dmax etc.


----------



## utsav (Nov 7, 2007)

this month's fast track is very interesting but in the last 3 months i really didn't liked it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah,this month theyve given gr8 dvd content.dance mela is a cools game.
mag is interesting and best part is the fast track.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 7, 2007)

Would love to get Ubuntu 7.10 DVD with the Dec issue


----------



## utsav (Nov 7, 2007)

i got 2 ubuntu 7.10 cds delivered at my doorstep yesterday


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 8, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i got 2 ubuntu 7.10 cds delivered at my doorstep yesterday



I am still waiting for my copy, hope to get the same soon. but I still want the DVD of the same


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 12, 2007)

Raaabo, please give us a hint of the contents


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes Raaabo,at least  give us something to speculate about.


----------



## Who (Nov 12, 2007)

i think there will be one DL-DVD only for gaming, i just hope they provide 2-3 of big demos (cod 4, crysis etc) & if possible one or two full version of some good games & of course some good mods & patches for the old games .


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 12, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Yes Raaabo,at least  give us something to speculate about.


There isn't really much to speculate about... The 5 DL-DVDs will fall into the same categories as the magazine (Entertainment, Gaming, Computing, Personal Tech and Connect), with appropriate content. We've got a lot of space to play with, so yes, you're getting your big game demos - Crysis, NFS: PS et al, and the Ubuntu 7.10 DVD. And, of course, a huge collection of software.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ WOW.. thanks for that.. And please dont forget to give Adobe Reader 8 .. as i said u on the other day  

Please Bro


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2007)

ubuntu 7.10 DVD? thanks!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks @fatbeing.
Looking forward to december issue.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah me too... in my dream last night, i was installing Adobe Reader 8 from December's DVD... lets see if it comes true or not  .... i believe they provide it..


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 12, 2007)

Let us see what they put in the Entertainment DLDVD.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 12, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> There isn't really much to speculate about... The 5 DL-DVDs will fall into the same categories as the magazine (Entertainment, Gaming, Computing, Personal Tech and Connect), with appropriate content. We've got a lot of space to play with, so yes, you're getting your big game demos - Crysis, NFS: PS et al, and the Ubuntu 7.10 DVD. And, of course, a huge collection of software.



Is the Ubuntu 7.10 DVD going to be ISO or bootable? Please provide the ISO


----------



## utsav (Nov 12, 2007)

^^no yaar.bootable saves u lots of headache thats why they hav started giving that.


when i told my bookstore waala that digit will be giving 5DL DVDs he got shocked and said that ab to 300Rs ka hoga pukka.I told him that it will be 200Rs only.he was smiling with joy and said that he will make more mags next month for his shop


----------



## Rajesh Pandey (Nov 12, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Yes, you read it correct. As per the page number 114 of the november 07 issue gives a hint that Digit would have 5 issues and 5 DVDs in the December 07 issue. Lets see what Digit has to offer.
> 
> Your comments please...



I understood 5 DVD's but 5 Issue's ?


----------



## chicha (Nov 12, 2007)

This dec my last copy of digit will come, and i am not going to renew my membership. 
but i am waiting for DEC issue.

hope they do not give some crap bollywood movies.

and i really hope and pray to god that they not waste more than 1 DVD for linux distros. getting pissed with them.

i already have many many  distros.

but some full version good action games are welcome.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2007)

Whoa .. That saves me from downloading Ubuntu gutsy .. I already downloaded 2 betas of the same .. 

Raaabo .. Where in Nerul is the office ..??? I never seem to find it ..


----------



## max_demon (Nov 16, 2007)

hope they give Genelia wallpapers . Alas my DVD writer is not working now , have to buy a new one for december issue


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 16, 2007)

I just hope they do not put wallpapers in entertainment disc. That one should be reserved for music and movies


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 19, 2007)

I think 200 MB of wallpapers would be fine with 40 GB of software


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 19, 2007)

am sure price will be more than 200/-.......


----------



## utsav (Nov 20, 2007)

^^aisa mat bol yaar


----------



## eggman (Nov 20, 2007)

If the price will be more than Rs.200, then hardly anyone will buy it.Its a lose for both side


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

I think raaboo ji said the price won't be more than Rs200.Anyways I will buy even if the cost is Rs.500 Just for ubuntu DVD.yepeee.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I think raaboo ji said the price won't be more than Rs200.Anyways I will buy even if the cost is Rs.500 Just for ubuntu DVD.yepeee.


you can get ubuntu free of cost AFAIK


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

^yay the ubuntu cd but not DVD.I had my cds delivered to me a couple of weeks ago.

I was just saying 5dl DVDs+5 magazines aint a bad deal even at 250.


----------



## utsav (Nov 20, 2007)

but its a bad deal at 500


----------



## bikdel (Nov 20, 2007)

OMIGOSH... 

my dream hascome true.. the ultimate collection..  wont have to buy softwares for another 2 years 

really good deal for 200... but hey. SsSHHHH !!! they may hear and increase the prices 

EDIT : Hey guys do include Zenwalk 4.8 or 4.6 whatever is available... I am dying to use it 


 @ the_devil_himself... 500!!! whoa.. thats a bit too much 
and hey could you help me persuade mr raaboo and mr fatbeing... all of em to include ZENWALK?? pleaasseeeee


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 21, 2007)

whats that(Zenwalk) bikdle?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont think they would charge more than Rs.200/-


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2007)

If it's more than Rs.200,i will have to reconsider before i buy it.Most probably i won't.
But relax guys it won't be more than Rs.200.
Peace.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 22, 2007)

i think they will charge 250...


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope. Rs 200.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 22, 2007)

A suggestion to digit............. plz include good quality paper that bends easily bcz it helps me read when in the bed. just after buying the digit, it is ok but after some weeks, it become very stiff........... Your nearest competer have that kind of papers......... i mean, chip and pc world............
Sorry if  wrote anything wrong............... 
Plz don't ban me..........


----------



## ilugd (Nov 22, 2007)

this month looks too long. I am eagerly awaiting december. I hope there will be some developer tools atleast. And network management solutions. But I guess that would be too much to ask of digit. Will have to make do with things to play with. But I am still excited.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 22, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> this month looks too long. I am eagerly awaiting december.



Exactly my thoughts, Just cant wait!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 23, 2007)

Even I am eagerly waiting for the special issue
FatBeing, atleast post the preview, its 23rd


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes Fatbeing considering that the contents would have been finalized and the discs sent for replication, I guess we deserve the preview


----------



## ilugd (Nov 23, 2007)

6 yr digit archives 3 full length movies, 16 music albums, 10 workshops... wow. But what about software?....

*www.thinkdigit.com/index.php?action=digital_categories&head=Power OF Five:5th Anniversary&cid=202


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks ilugd.

where are december's content!!!


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 23, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOW the r socacing slowly the content just like ram gopal barma ki aag... wonder if it it will be super hit or anather aag


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 23, 2007)

Whoaa ..!! Waiting for the issues to hit the stands ..!!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

hey u guys sure na ki price is 200 only????

n is any subsciption offer goin on???


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 23, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey u guys sure na ki price is 200 only????
> 
> n is any subsciption offer goin on???


Yup



			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Nope. Rs 200.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 23, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> 6 yr digit archives 3 full length movies, 16 music albums, 10 workshops... wow. But what about software?....
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/index.php?action=digital_categories&head=Power OF Five:5th Anniversary&cid=202



Three Full Length Movies....are they some Moser Baer titles?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2007)

Waiting for the December issue.


----------



## New (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope it will hit stands on 1st itself


----------



## ilugd (Nov 24, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Three Full Length Movies....are they some Moser Baer titles?


I dunno. I just posted what is on the flash ad on the thinkdigit homepage. www.thinkdigit.com


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 26, 2007)

26th Nov, Eagerly waiting for the official preview, FatBeing, please post the preview of the special issue


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2007)

are bhai movie (digit December issue) ka trailer to dikhao


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 26, 2007)

waiting for preview thread!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 27, 2007)

I doubt if there would be a fast track in December...
I dont think there will be one


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

I really want to know which games they are providing also if they are giving a full version game like they always do with there Dec. issue.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 27, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> I really want to know which games they are providing also if they are giving a full version game like they always do with there Dec. issue.



I dont think they would give a full version game with this pack, as it would anyways cost them a bomb as they are giving 5 DL DVDs + 5 Magazines for 200 bucks. Also the regular fast track is not mentioned in the list
I wonder how many pages each magazine of December would be....


----------



## utsav (Nov 27, 2007)

i am praying god that i get the mag soon becoz evry time the special issues come on the stands here on 8th .i dunno why   ......................


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe one mag is fast track!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 27, 2007)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> maybe one mag is fast track!



All 5 mags are Digit


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 27, 2007)

are all dvd's dual layer?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2007)

^Yes.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

What will be the price this time?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2007)

Same Rs 200


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 28, 2007)

Digit Office has moved to a new place, so I dont think we should expect the December issue only after 10th December....I think


----------



## New (Nov 28, 2007)

Voila it's out.......... Go to digit home page........I am very very happy..........


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

Superb


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

must buy!! can't wait.The magazines are awesome but the dvd's are average except for gutsy dvd(been waiting for it!)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2007)

drool drool
i can't wait to read it !!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 28, 2007)

looks tempting
i will buy it as soon as it reaches stands


----------



## ilugd (Nov 28, 2007)

cd and dvd contents look disappointing, but I guess, I should wait till I am able to check it out. Some softwares are quite good, but not sure if they are trialware or not. Waiting with fingers crossed....


----------



## psinexus (Nov 28, 2007)

Disappointing...the DVD contents lack punch.Most of the softwares I think are free trialwares.
Will buy it for UBCD and Oxygen office.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 28, 2007)

On a positive note, however, the mag articles seem interesting. I guess, they alone are worth it. And did someone mention the archives. Definitely worth the bucks.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 28, 2007)

Mags seem to have made up where the discs lost!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 28, 2007)

What does RCO stands for in Windows 2008 RCO Standard Edition?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmmm.
Nice.Waiting for it.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 28, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> What does RCO stands for in Windows 2008 RCO Standard Edition?



Perhaps Release Candidate Zero


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 28, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> Voila it's out.......... Go to digit home page........I am very very happy..........



I dont think its out on the stands yet


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 28, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> I dont think its out on the stands yet


he is saying about PREVIEW of the contents .......


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

^Thanks.. In my post i had clearly mentioned "go to digit home page".


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

yes, its on home page but its not on stands yet.
i asked it to stand owner, he said anytime in 1 or 2 days


----------



## thinkdigit007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks to the digit team 4 d preview.
The mag contents look awesome  and so is the Ubuntu DVD, rest i have to ckeck yet.
All the best for a gud response...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 29, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> ^Thanks.. In my post i had clearly mentioned "go to digit home page".



I never meant that you were wrong or you gave a wrong information


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

I too did't say you were wrong


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 29, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Same Rs 200



Are you sure?

Is the full feature version of any paid software there or all are for trial only?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=672527&postcount=222


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 29, 2007)

Thread closed. Please continue discussions here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74404


----------

